# Sticky  Plans for Nestboxes



## Lovebirds

I'm attaching plans that my husband drew up for nest boxes. One of the moderators may want to move it to a sticky or just leave it here. Whatever.
NOTE: Because of space issues all of these plans are now on our web site. You can directly access from here:
http://lovebirdsloft.homestead.com/LOFTACCESSORIESPLANPAGE.html


----------



## Lovebirds

*Nest Fronts*

here are the plans for the nest fronts.


----------



## Lovebirds

*picture of finished product.....*

Here is an actual pic of a nest box.


----------



## TAWhatley

Thanks, Renee (and thanks to your husband too)! Those are very helpful! This thread is now "stuck".

Terry


----------



## roxtar

Awesome, thank you so much Renee'


----------



## hillfamilyloft

For those who are lazy like me, I will tell you what I use for nest fronts. I saw this on a page from Belgium. I built the boxes 25x15x15. I built the boxes three high. I then cut six dowels to 45in. I drilled six holes about one inch in and about two inches apart on half of the next boxes, six holes. I then fed the dowels down through the holes from the top nest box to the third one on the botom. I did this to each column of boxes on the same side. All openings were on the right side of the box. I lock birds in by cutting a piece of thin plywood to size that fits between the middle dowels and runs diagnoly to the corner. Simple and they work good, and they are easy to clean. I will try and find you the picture that I used for my design. 
Randy


----------



## hillfamilyloft

I could not download the pic, but here is the web site that you can go on and look at the nest fronts. He sets the dowels in so that the ledge can be a perch for the cocks when the hens are locked inside. He also has a simple sliding door. Nice simple design. Makes all the nest front builders wish they had all that time back. I clean mine by scraping left front to back and then to righ back to right front, one scrape in the middle and then sweep everthing out the front, through the door and the dowels. Fast and easy. 
Randy
http://www.pipay.be/artikels/nik/freddy/freddy.htm


----------



## roxtar

Like this?


----------



## DEEJAY7950

The information contained here is very useful for those of us getting back into keeping pigeons, just wanted to say thank you and well done. Since deciding to build a small loft 8x8 I have been designing many interior schemes to fit the loft, that have storage built into the interior, I'll try and take some pictures of my scribblings maybe someone would find them useful, anyways I sure had fun with some graph paper and a pencil!


----------



## DEEJAY7950

had a major set back with my health but i am starting to recover! Here are some of the Drawings i had promised a long time ago, hard to believe it was so long ago, my loft is on hold for a bit until i get my health back enough so i can build my loft, but i can still Dream of the day when it comes to reality! So here are some of the drawings of the interior of the small 8x8 loft i intend to build God willing! Also some odd ideas for many useful things!


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Some more pictures


----------



## DEEJAY7950

and some more pictures and ideas!


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Let me know when you've had enough!


----------



## DEEJAY7950

And more!


----------



## Hooked

Nice drawings but i do like full size better than fingernail size.do you have any other pictures of your loft or do you just have drawings?


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Hi, just the mock up drawings for the interior for a loft thats 8x8 for now, the thumb nails you can click on them to bring them to normal size so you can see them better, however when i am able to build i will take pictures as i go along and post them here! Thank you for the reply, I'll remember to make future pictures full size next time!


----------



## DEEJAY7950

putting the thumbnails to full size!








Shot with DSC-W5 at 2007-10-03








Shot with DSC-W5 at 2007-10-03








Shot with DSC-W5 at 2007-10-03


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Shot with DSC-W5 at 2007-10-03








Shot with DSC-W5 at 2007-10-03








Shot with DSC-W5 at 2007-10-03


----------



## DEEJAY7950

This is my choice for the final design of the interior of the loft! as you can see it has both top and bottom storage for feed cans,carriers,small vacuum,extra nest bowls, lice powder, bands, tools ,and other misc items you want handy! Originally i had the whole top as storage but i thought i could make better use of two of the storages boxes by turning them into "pairing up" breeding cages!








Shot with DSC-W5 at 2007-10-03


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Hey Hooked just noticed your from buffalo, what a small world, my wife and i grew up in buffalo as kids, then moved to the suburbs and finally moved to sunny florida! Nice to hear from home town people!


----------



## Hooked

hay thats cool what part of this good city are you from i am from the southside seneca st area glad to meet ya how the weather down there we been in the 80s all week not bad for tis time of year


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Hi Hooked, originally lived in the fruit belt section of buffalo, that's the area where all the streets are named well like it says, lemon, orange, cherry,grape and such, was a nice area as a kid, but moved out to cheektowaga as a teenager, then really out to the country "darien center" some time later! The weather here right now is "HOT" but is starting to cool down, we still have two more months before we are out of hurricane season, I was up in buffalo about a month ago and couldn't believe just how warm the weather was, it was amazing!I had to make a pit stop at the anchor bar in buffalo for chicken wings lol! Nice hearing from you Hooked, tell me about your birds and club if any!


----------



## learning

*Hey!*

Nice to hear from some fellow western New Yorkers! I grew up as a kid in a little town named Schoharie, N.Y. (near Albany), but then moved out to Canandaigua (south of Rochester) as a teen. Beautiful area up there. My mom still lives in the area and I look forward to returning home every time I visit. I have been in Atlanta since 1984 but a part of me will always reside in western New York.

Dan


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Hi Dan, nice of you to chime in, and welcome, tell me about your loft and birds, I have not begun to build as yet but i have made plans as you can see! Do you have any pictures you can share? It's been a long time since i had pigeons or should i say "racing homers" can't wait to start up again! One of the main reasons I'm getting back into it, is to show my grandsons and granddaughters the pure joy of raising these magnificent birds, once it gets in your blood you can't get rid of it lol! I know the road will be hard to follow since i don't know anyone here in central florida that is a "flyer" but that doesn't deter me for i know the whole process is a long term thing---first the loft to build, then the STOCK to get, then the raising of squeakers, then the training, not to mention getting into a club! Sorry I'm Diabetic and tend to ramble when my sugar gets out of control lol so forgive me please, another reason i'm getting back into the sport is the electronic clocking of the birds, so much better for training and racing imho! No more will one have to choose between family events and racing since you don't have to be there when they clock-in, although i prefer to be there all the time, there are times when family must come first! Dan can you show me some pictures of your loft and birds? Maybe you can sort of re-school me in todays sport! One of the things i'm afraid of is the high cost of quality stock birds, being on a fixed pension and all the medications i take, it can be a challenge to find the extra cash for quality birds! I almost had everything set earlier this year when BAM life gave me a medical set back but i'm working though it and one reason i believe is the excitement of getting back into the sport! Sorry for being so long winded but this gives me something to live for and i can't wait, even if i can only just put ideas on graph paper for now!
Yours in the sport
DEEJAY


----------



## learning

Hi DeeJay,

If you read the thread entitled "Loft Advice" it chronicles the last two years in the process of me getting back into pigeons after a thirty year hiatus. There are a lot of pictures included in that thread that are no longer uploaded. The latter pictures should still be up however. If you have any questions I will be more than happy to help in any way I can.

As far as my birds go...well...I don't have any yet. It has taken the last two years to get my loft built. I am finally getting very close to accepting shippment of my breeding stock from up north. I can't tell you how excited both my wife and I are about finally getting birds into what has become somewhat of a white elephant over the last two years. I think once our birds are in and we are finally raising babies for next year's young bird team things will be well worth all the effort we have put in.

Good luck and let me know if I can help in any way.

Dan


----------



## Hooked

Good afternoon DeeJay no i dont belong to a club just yet was going to join one when i had enough birds to race i just started back into the sport last year and was just getting birds i did get some from the gulf coast race club (they are located down there in Florida) through thier adoption program and i did have 3 pairs to start from them this was my first year a breeding and had only about a total of 25 birds, then disaster struck and someone broke into my loft and killed 10 birds and stole the rest plus my clock. Boy i hope we can catch them and let justice be served.so as soon as i can get things going again i will be sure to send ya some pictures. By that time i should have a nice security system for my loft a nice big and hungry German Shepherd lol this was very heart wrenching for me and i alomst gave up.But my wife told me that she didnt marry a quiter so back to the drawing board to have a bigger and better flock.


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Nice hearing from you both "Learning & Hooked" glad to hear the sport is not dying out and people like you will not let it, just hope we can pass it all down the line to the youngsters! Sure hope those that did the awful deed get caught and punished, sounds like kids with the wrong up bringing, maybe if they were envolved at an early age with pigeons maybe, just maybe, they would know how precious these birds are to us in the sport! I feel so bad for you Hooked, thank God you have a good wife for support, she'll never let you quit, now that is something to be proud of, good for her, oh and you lol. Looks like we all have a lot to accomplish in the coming months ahead, wishing you both all the best! 

DEEJAY!


----------



## DEEJAY7950

just finished making some pairing up boxes and placed some birds there!








Shot with DSC-W5 at 2007-12-06


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Better view of the pairing up cages! when i'm ready to put the birds together I just remove the sliding partition between the male and female I plan on breeding!








Shot with DSC-W5 at 2007-12-06


----------



## DEEJAY7950

another picture








Shot with DSC-W5 at 2007-12-06


----------



## Avion

*Nest Box Size*

I was wondering if a nest box that is 16"X16"X16" would be sufficient for the cock bird side of the loft and also the nesting side. I have the loft divided into three 4X8X8' sections with a three foot walk way and the sections are four feet wide. I plan on putting six boxes in two of the sections and perches in the other section. l am Just trying to see if these would be big enough.

George
2ND MAW


----------



## DEEJAY7950

On the nesting side i would go at least 16hx16dx24L jmho!


----------



## Lovebirds

Your nesting/breeding boxes need to be big enough for a family of 6.  
Dad, Mom and a bowl with babies and two weeks or so later, Dad, Mom, FIRST two babies and a bowl for the SECOND set of babies. Either that OR each pair needs two boxes.


----------



## Avion

I have the room to make them two wide in the section. That would make them about 22" long by 16"X16". I think I might do that in both the sections. In the third section, I have about 20 perches. I think I like the idea of the 22" long. It will be better for the birds and easier for me to build.
Thanks for the info. (Renee, How are the new babies doing?)
George


----------



## Lovebirds

Avion said:


> I have the room to make them two wide in the section. That would make them about 22" long by 16"X16". I think I might do that in both the sections. In the third section, I have about 20 perches. I think I like the idea of the 22" long. It will be better for the birds and easier for me to build.
> Thanks for the info. (*Renee, How are the new babies doing?)*
> George


Good. In fact, I just thought I should go out and take some new pics.......


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Now that I learned to post pics I thought I would show a pic of my nest box fronts. Easy and work well.


----------



## k-will

that is ingenius man.i think i might build my widowhood boxes this time around,and i can see wher you could add a swinging door to that design for securing the hen in half the box.thanks for the pic.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

I found this on a Belgium site. It works great. I think you could thread a doweled frame on the inside dowel that could swing open. I like the clean-up using these. I just scrape the box out and sweap the poop out the front. 

I am also thinking of making some doors out of paneling that fit diagnoly to the back corner. This way the Cock can perch outside while the hen is locked in. This could work for new pairings. 

The only downside to the design is that the doors are not altered left to right. When I get my bird paired up I will take some pics of the boxes with nests. 

Randy


----------



## DEEJAY7950

DEEJAY7950 said:


> This is my choice for the final design of the interior of the loft! as you can see it has both top and bottom storage for feed cans,carriers,small vacuum,extra nest bowls, lice powder, bands, tools ,and other misc items you want handy! Originally i had the whole top as storage but i thought i could make better use of two of the storages boxes by turning them into "pairing up" breeding cages!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shot with DSC-W5 at 2007-10-03


 Boy how things have changed from what i wanted, to what I will have, disappointed and thrilled at the same time! 









Shot with DSC-W5 at 2008-05-01


----------



## pigeon kid

quick question,

is it better to have indivudal coops with one pair and a nesting box
or 10pairs togeather in one coop? which one would be better and would the male's get in fights?


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Hi kid, as long as the birds are paired up and mated yes you can [place them in the same cage, just make sure you have a nest box for each pair, also males will always fight for more space, better spot at the feeder, just the nature of the males!


----------



## adchiller

*Clean*

Hello, 
I recently got two Fantail Pigeons and built them a nice cage and I'm working on adding nist boxes. My question to the nist box plans published here is how to keep them clean? 

Thank you! 

AD


----------



## Ed

I lay newspaper down on the inside of the nest box then put my nest bowls in.
I use the disposable nest bowls.
When its time to clean up I just grab the newspaper and ball everything up and toss it.
Nice clean nest box


----------



## crosbeem

*re: projection drawing*

Try doing some isometric drawings of the loft you wish to build for a better projection of depth


----------



## pigoenwind

YB nestbox 4x5


----------



## GEMcC5150

What do any of you think is the best size for nesting boxes and should all be set up as dubles? I going to start building and need input from you pros. The loft will hwve two section one for homers and the other for Kings. I thinking differant sizes.


----------



## Guest

I think that 24"Long x 14"deep x 12"high is a great start if you have the room myself


----------



## GEMcC5150

Being 24" long is that then devided for double bowls?


----------



## Guest

GEMcC5150 said:


> Being 24" long is that then devided for double bowls?


it gives you room enuf for 2 bowls yes so they can go from one to the next between broods


----------



## GEMcC5150

Thanks I start working on the nesting Boxes.... I think for the kings I'll make then a little bigger 16 x 16 x 24 makes easy plywood cutting. If I make all the nest that size it it to big for homers?


----------



## fantaillover100

i love those feeders just wondering when my dad builds a new loft for me wat kind of feeders i should use.


----------



## boobooo96

Thanks, Renee to you and your husband. The plans are very helpful. I modified mine to widowhood front and used dowel hinges. This is my first sample template. 

Thanks


----------



## horseart4u

*beautiful lofts*

i just looked at your website and your lofts are beautiful.. as are your birds, i am wondering tho how is " scooter " and his mate doing and the baby they had, is he / she fully grown now i would like to see more pictures of him / her


----------



## Lavender Hill Lofts

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvVaOWnaX8w

The other day I found this site on Youtube. Its from a fancier in NC and he breeds many varieties of fancy pigeons. I raise racing pigeons but I thought his nesting boxes were neat. He uses an old milk crate or a wooden shelf that he takes a box, cuts a hole so the pigeons can get in and out of and then puts in a nestbowl. When the pair is done raising their babies he tosses out the cardboard box! Not sure if this will work for you but it is a good idea, check it out.


----------



## Lavender Hill Lofts

Check out Joe Nemelka's video on his nesting boxes.


----------



## vmj83459

Range or link does not work.


----------



## confederatemule

I can't open any link given on this thread. That makes me sad.


----------



## pigeon trainer 1234

i am 13 and have homing an racing pigeons and am wondering if there are other pigeon trainers like me if so email me so we can talk about re birds and stuff and if you have a phone maybe we can text [email protected]


----------



## beachwood45789

Hi, i make my nest boxes out of two plastic milk boxes cut the sides off 2 milk boxes and this way you can make them any length you want if you have any questions e-mail me at [email protected] look in homing and racing pigeons then look for beachwoods home made nest boxes there are more pics. there


----------



## confederatemule

Lovebirds said:


> *Nest Fronts*
> 
> here are the plans for the nest fronts.


Does anyone know why I am not given the option to open these links?


----------



## YaSin11

confederatemule said:


> Does anyone know why I am not given the option to open these links?


 I'm facing the same problem. Possibly the links are too old/ expired.


----------



## Brother Rust

So many of these posts would be so helpful if the links were not broken!


----------

